# Schwinn oval 4.5" long grip set



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2022)

Early grip set


----------



## fattyre (Dec 13, 2022)

$30


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 14, 2022)

Deal


----------

